# First Jumpers Show =) [[Tons of Pix]]



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow! He was FLYING through that! I couldn't believe how fast he was going-- are all English events that fast paced?? I've only ever done western.


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't know much about english at all I have taken a few jumping lessons before but for that being your first show you did really good.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Haha, depends on what english events you are doing. I was doing jumpers which is timed, which is prioritized AFTER a clean round. thats why I got dead last, I had a fast time but knocked rails. I personally was trying to keep him on an easy pace to try and go clean. Lol

Other english classes, like hunters, are based on consistency and movement. Which Jake and I would get a fat F in. =)


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

DustyDiamond said:


> I don't know much about english at all I have taken a few jumping lessons before but for that being your first show you did really good.


Thank you. =)


----------



## Jumpehunter (Jul 29, 2011)

Well i'm missing the plug in for a video but maybe i can explain a little bit. I ride english and I jump too. But If she was going *** fast as you say then maybe she was in a Jumpers competition instead of a hunters competition. In jumpers, it's like barrel racing. Whoever can get through the fastest and the cleanest. (e.g. not knocking any barrels over or any poles off of the fences, or run outs, or refusals etc. . . ) wins. so they go way faster then hunters. Hunter horses are all about form over fences. It's basically an equitation class so speed doesn't matter. It's all prettiness. also it was the horse's first jumping show. My horse was such a spas his 1t jumping show we couldn't show him!!!! so it could be many different things


----------



## Legendary (Jul 8, 2011)

Yeah what Jumpehunter said. She competed in a jumpers class so speed is a most. Which you two seem to be awesome at. Great job with your first jumpers show. What breed of horse is Jake, he is beautiful.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Jumpehunter said:


> Well i'm missing the plug in for a video but maybe i can explain a little bit. I ride english and I jump too. But If she was going *** fast as you say then maybe she was in a Jumpers competition instead of a hunters competition. In jumpers, it's like barrel racing. Whoever can get through the fastest and the cleanest. (e.g. not knocking any barrels over or any poles off of the fences, or run outs, or refusals etc. . . ) wins. so they go way faster then hunters. Hunter horses are all about form over fences. It's basically an equitation class so speed doesn't matter. It's all prettiness. also it was the horse's first jumping show. My horse was such a spas his 1t jumping show we couldn't show him!!!! so it could be many different things


Haha, yeah glad to know that other people have horses that have a hard time for their first show. People were giving me the dirtiest looks when I was exiting the arena. Typically its pretty calm and the worst horses are the ones that toss their heads a little too much. xP



> Yeah what Jumpehunter said. She competed in a jumpers class so speed is a most. Which you two seem to be awesome at. Great job with your first jumpers show. What breed of horse is Jake, he is beautiful.


Haaaa.......Not really. He was going to quick and chipping at most of the fences. We HAVE speed, doesn't mean we effectively used to speed or had the control. I'm working on just trying to get an easy clear round. Lol This video just showed the good parts, I may post up the full class later when I get the courage up to show the failure. Haha. 

Your guess is as good as mine. He isn't registered and was practically given to us. We don't know his specific age, breed, or anything else about him. Just a backyard bred paint? People have guessed everything from TWH, Warmblood, QH, Arab, Paint, Standardbred and a few random others I can't remember. o.0 For all I know he's all of them.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow,....what can I say except that is certainly NOT what I would have done to a dead green jumper. I don't mean to sound harsh, but you sandbagged that horse. You were hardly fair to him and I wouldn't be surprised if this did more damage than good for his training.





Horsesdontlie said:


> First english show for both Jake and me. We have only done rodeo/gymkhana up till now. But it sure was interesting, *we scared the crap out of everyone*.


And that is a good thing?



> Haha. Jake was better than expected, he had little to no gate problems, had no meltdowns, he settled between the fences. He chipped 80% of the fences and knocked 35% poles.


He seemed really prepared for this.....NOT!! WHY would you take a horse to what appears to be a large show...so unprepared? I can think of no reason for this.




> But he did not run through any of the jumps, and he didn't even think about rearing even despite being severely confused and frustrated



Please tell me this is a troll and you really don't think this is a good thing.

.


> I mostly focused on pointing him at the jump and keeping my hands quiet, which I did okay at. I was so nervous I ended up pulling on his mouth the entire time for the first two courses, but I was able to relax going into the next two.




What you don't seem to understand is that SMOOTH is fast. Fighting a horse and jerking him around, as you did, loses so much time you will never win at higher levels that way. Every time you jerk those reins you lose seconds. My students know that they should try to ride a jumper course softly and with finesse.

The really sad thing here, in my opinion, is that this looks like he could be a really talented horse with good consistent training both on the flat and over fences. Running him around a course throwing him at fences is only going to ruin him.

You have a wonderful horse at your disposal and you look like you could be a very talented rider. But, you will never prevail if you continue with this kind of thing. 

I always try to be nice and keep things constructive and I have really controlled myself here. Please, be the rider you can be and give that horse a chance.

Rant over.....for now.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> Wow,....what can I say except that is certainly NOT what I would have done to a dead green jumper. I don't mean to sound harsh, but you sandbagged that horse. You were hardly fair to him and I wouldn't be surprised if this did more damage than good for his training.


I doubt I did more damage. With a horse with a different personality type I wouldn't have tried this. Honestly though it is hard to describe how he differs in every aspect. 





Allison Finch said:


> And that is a good thing?


Yes, I was trying to crack a joke. The people at these shows think they have crazy rides when their horse trips, or tosses its head. The people are low level with very calm horses. I came in with a hot one, and people considered him crazy when he was on good show behavior. I was trying to compare to my worst scenario of what happens when you put a horse that has only barrel raced in any other, calmer event at a show. 




Allison Finch said:


> He seemed really prepared for this.....NOT!! WHY would you take a horse to what appears to be a large show...so unprepared? I can think of no reason for this.


It doesn't matter if he had years of training, the first show was always going to be a disaster. As stated before there was nothing I could do to convince him that going to a show didn't mean that he had to haul butt around a barrel course. Over 7+ years of once a month showing in speed events meant that out of habit he was going to act like he did. Once again its a personality thing for him, he is very rooted in his habits. 





Allison Finch said:


> Please tell me this is a troll and you really don't think this is a good thing.


Nope not a troll. Yes I thought it was good that my horse, that can run blind when excited, didn't go to this state of mind. He looked where he was going and focused on where he was going.



Allison Finch said:


> What you don't seem to understand is that SMOOTH is fast. Fighting a horse and jerking him around, as you did, loses so much time you will never win at higher levels that way. Every time you jerk those reins you lose seconds. My students know that they should try to ride a jumper course softly and with finesse.


I had no intentions to place at this show. I know the fact that smooth is fast, at a working canter you have the horse moving at a comfortable pace and using its body effectively, which I force him to slow down to a crawl, so he is working twice as hard and fights me. I'm working on it, its a bad habit on my part that I'm trying to break. I was nervous as heck, and went back to old habits of thinking I had to slow him down. 



Allison Finch said:


> The really sad thing here, in my opinion, is that this looks like he could be a really talented horse with good consistent training both on the flat and over fences. Running him around a course throwing him at fences is only going to ruin him.
> 
> You have a wonderful horse at your disposal and you look like you could be a very talented rider. But, you will never prevail if you continue with this kind of thing.
> 
> I always try to be nice and keep things constructive and I have really controlled myself here. Please, be the rider you can be and give that horse a chance.


Allison, I respect your opinion and you obvious experience. You seem to know what you're talking about. Honestly I have no one to turn to for helping with training. I have my friend who is training me, but after she got us over some initial issues I want to move on. I took a lesson or two with the BO (trainer) and she would have got me NO where. I'm not allowed to bring other trainers onto the property, and I don't have a truck to haul my trailer. I can't afford to board at any stables that have more respectable trainers, and heck I have never liked any trained I have ever been with. Half of the people have told me that Jake is useless trash, and would rather euthanize than owning. That he would be nothing more than a lawn ornament for basic riding. 

I'm half way between the lines of "I don't have the resources to make anything better and I want to show." and "maybe if I sit back and work I can improve." For so long I've had people tell me that I'm lucky to have gotten far, and that I'm possibly at the limit. 

I joined this forum in order to try and find help, where I can't in the non-virtual world.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Gorgeous horse! I didn't watch the video but some of the photos are just stunning!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

that did not look very fun for your horse, or a good learning experience. i agree with allisons post. it looks like he was rushing and you caught him in the mouth over the jumps. i think you need to do a lot more schooling at home before you attempt another show. 

their first show does not have to be a disaster, it should be a learning experience, and teach them that what they do is fun and they want to do it.


----------



## Serendipitous (May 27, 2011)

I have to agree that your horse did NOT look like he was having a good time. Maybe speed events is what he likes, but in barrel racing (for example) the worst that is likely to happen with an out of control horse within the confines of that specific event is knocking over a barrel. In jumping, the risk goes up ten fold and your horse REALLY has to mind you. I do not see a focused horse. I see one that needs a lot more foundation or retraining and work over smaller jumps without the pressure of a time constraint. 

I'm glad that you haven't given up on him, but you may need to consider the possibility that your horse may never be able to mentally handle the demands of show jumping due to his prior training or that you don't have the experience to get him there. When in doubt, flatwork.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Hearing about the lack of support for you was very sad to hear. I just wish you were closer to my area so that I could help you. You are a talented rider and your horse does have promise, with lots of flatwork to help iron him out a bit. It is sad when there is a spark and no one to help you.

All I can say is take it slow. Make yourself relax when jumping him. I suspect you get excited and keyed up and communicate that to your horse...getting him all hyped up. Riding a hot horse is a skill where you must learn how to control your own emotions/stress. Practice approaching jumps and MAKE yourself soften and relax. If he bolts for the jump QUIETLY circle until he hears and understands your relaxation. Then, quietly allow him to take the small jump. Every time he jumps even a little bit quieter PRAISE. Only do one small jump until he can do that better. Only then do you add another then another.

The flatwork stresses bend/ balance/ engagement of haunch. This will help get him to the jumps with the ability to push from the haunch over the jumps (not pull over with the forehand). Then, use the bend and balance to make better wide turns so that the next jump is prepared for.

Feel free to PM me any videos, and I will offer constructive critique.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

gypsygirl said:


> that did not look very fun for your horse, or a good learning experience. i agree with allisons post. it looks like he was rushing and you caught him in the mouth over the jumps. i think you need to do a lot more schooling at home before you attempt another show.
> 
> their first show does not have to be a disaster, it should be a learning experience, and teach them that what they do is fun and they want to do it.


He was schooling well at home. He wasn't rushing, consistently letting me help find a distance by shortening/lengthening his stride through my seat. This horse acts different at shows. I used to be on of those bad barrel racers that caused my horse to be a scary mess around the gate and before I ran. He got used to show=high energy activity=run. Yes it was a learning experience, to show him that it wasn't a barrel race. The first time he entered the arena, he was on his toes, prancing sideways and ready to go. By the last class I was able to walk in on a loose rein and he was calm. That is what I wanted him to get from this show.

By habit, yes, it was going to be a disaster. I have heard many many times the stories of horses that have only barrel raced going into other events and having meltdowns. There was a post a couple months ago about a girl that put her horse in a dressage test. The horse was working good in that arena and schooling at home, but bolted out of the gate at the show. The first non-barre show for a poorly gate trained barrel horse is going to most likely be a little scary. 



> I have to agree that your horse did NOT look like he was having a good time. Maybe speed events is what he likes, but in barrel racing (for example) the worst that is likely to happen with an out of control horse within the confines of that specific event is knocking over a barrel. In jumping, the risk goes up ten fold and your horse REALLY has to mind you. I do not see a focused horse. I see one that needs a lot more foundation or retraining and work over smaller jumps without the pressure of a time constraint.
> 
> I'm glad that you haven't given up on him, but you may need to consider the possibility that your horse may never be able to mentally handle the demands of show jumping due to his prior training or that you don't have the experience to get him there. When in doubt, flatwork.


The only time constraint I'm working on is his age. Speed events is what he KNOWS. Honestly an out of control horse can himself just as injured in a barrel race as anything else. The worst is not just knocking over a barrel. The probability is higher when you're going over a jump, but that doesn't mean you can't get hurt barrel racing. 

People keep telling me more flatwork. I do tons of flatwork that is clearly ineffective. I can't seem to get straight answers as to what KIND of flatwork he needs. I just keep hearing what we can and can't do. Not how we can get there. I always respect constructive criticism stating how I can approve. *Yet telling me I'm doing it all wrong isn't going to help because I already know that. I see small accomplishments in what I can, but I don't think that it was all going right. Tell me specifically what I need to fix and how to do it.

I don't have the resources for a quality trainer, I joined this forum in order to find more help for a girl training on her own. *


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> Hearing about the lack of support for you was very sad to hear. I just wish you were closer to my area so that I could help you. You are a talented rider and your horse does have promise, with lots of flatwork to help iron him out a bit. It is sad when there is a spark and no one to help you.
> 
> All I can say is take it slow. Make yourself relax when jumping him. I suspect you get excited and keyed up and communicate that to your horse...getting him all hyped up. Riding a hot horse is a skill where you must learn how to control your own emotions/stress. Practice approaching jumps and MAKE yourself soften and relax. If he bolts for the jump QUIETLY circle until he hears and understands your relaxation. Then, quietly allow him to take the small jump. Every time he jumps even a little bit quieter PRAISE. Only do one small jump until he can do that better. Only then do you add another then another.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Honestly this is what I want to hear. I wish you were closer, I know I need someone to help, I just can't find out who. Most the people in my area do beginner work and show only to 2'3", they have no sense in developing balance in a horse. 

I know that I myself get worked up when jumping, as you said its a skill I am trying to master. I know it affects him and am trying my best to relax and not anticipate. When I have someone out to videotape I will do so and take you up on that offer. Thank you for offering that.


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

He is goregous and looks like he will make a nice jumper eventually.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

It might also help to take him to shows and practice in the warm up arena without actually entering the class, so that he can get used to being there without running. 
When you are ready to enter a class again, don't worry about how you will place, you could even trot the course so that he learns he can be calm.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

PintoTess said:


> Gorgeous horse! I didn't watch the video but some of the photos are just stunning!


I never responded to this, but thank you!



> He is goregous and looks like he will make a nice jumper eventually.


Thank you. I'm looking forward to when we can get there.



> It might also help to take him to shows and practice in the warm up arena without actually entering the class, so that he can get used to being there without running.
> When you are ready to enter a class again, don't worry about how you will place, you could even trot the course so that he learns he can be calm.


I had been thinking if I should do this. He did have an amazing warm-up, nice, loose and popped easily and calmly over a few warm-up jumps. Yet the people that trailered me over are a little balky on just trailering me over just so my horse can stand around and go in the warm-up ring. They suggested that it would be a waste of gas in their opinion, and I don't want to oblige. =\

I don't how he figured out the difference between warm-up and the actual show. (he acts the same with someone else riding....maybe I started the habit with my own nerves, but now its just there). I had even thought about doing a warm-up/schooling round and just entering and trotting around the ring and going back out. But my friend/trainer refused, I think she was more concerned about placing/appearances that she didn't care to much. I honestly don't care how I place, when I do return my only goal will be a calm, clear round.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Horsedontlie, I can empathize with your lack of support. I spent 2 years going absolutely nowhere in my training. I finally gave up and put myself into serious debt to buy a truck and trailer. While I'm getting sick of eating Ramen noodles every night, I am finally benefiting from lessons with upper level trainers who are putting some good dents into all my self created bad habits. You are a talented rider, and I understand that barrel horses see a ring and think run like heck. Maybe with this horse, take him to something dead boring like trotting cross rails so he can unlearn the stimulus of entering a ring during a show.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm a good two years out (hopefully not any longer) from trading in my tiny focus in for a truck . Thankfully I already have the trailer, so I have half the ordeal. In two years I should be out of college and working full time (hopefully). Then I will be able to get done what i need to......but until then. =\


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

I love seeing pictures of Jake!! Hes such a handsome guy!! You guys look fantastic!!

I know youve said before, but what is he? I wanna think hes a "Painted TB", is that right?


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

csimkunas6 said:


> I love seeing pictures of Jake!! Hes such a handsome guy!! You guys look fantastic!!
> 
> I know youve said before, but what is he? I wanna think hes a "Painted TB", is that right?


Haha Thank you ^-^ I don't know how I managed to end up with such a flashy horse, despite his major lack of a specific breed. If only I could shrink his head a little....haha. 

As I said before he has about 7 breeds that have been guessed. I have no idea where, what or who he was bred by. He has the loyalty/personality of an arab, movement of that of a T-Bred when calm, the movement of an Azteca (QHxAndalusian?) when hot, the stockiness of a QH, the head of something large, and the coloring of a paint. He has that QH speed walk that some mistake as a gaited horse gait. Haha who knows. If breed profiling was more accurate and inexpensive I would pay just to solve our curiosity. 

PS : You know I have a deep love for chestnut paints, and I can't wait to see Rodeo full grown.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

hey Horses... i just noticed you're in So Cal. I'm wondering if we run the same circuits. I haven't read much of this thread, but i did see your pictures (that's really all that matters, right??)
Yes yes... we all know he needs lots of work. But boy does that little guy have quite a POWER PACKED jump in him!!! i am dying to see him in about a year. Congrats on your show and your lovely boy!


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Oxer said:


> hey Horses... i just noticed you're in So Cal. I'm wondering if we run the same circuits. I haven't read much of this thread, but i did see your pictures (that's really all that matters, right??)
> Yes yes... we all know he needs lots of work. But boy does that little guy have quite a POWER PACKED jump in him!!! i am dying to see him in about a year. Congrats on your show and your lovely boy!


If your in the SD area, then this was the SCHC show at VPR. It supports the GSDHS (I think I got that right? lol) 

He does have a lot of spring combine that with his fearless attitude bam, you get Jake. Haha. In the long run I can't wait to get in under control. Thank you!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Read up on what you want to do, video your practices and see if a friend who does jumpers can be your eyes on the ground.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

gypsygirl said:


> their first show does not have to be a disaster, it should be a learning experience, and teach them that what they do is fun and they want to do it.


I agree.
You say he schooled fine too, which makes it clear that the issue is not really the horse being at a show, it is the rider getting tense before they go into the ring and the horse feeding off it.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

do the people who do 2'3" have a trainer ? you could always ride with them...


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Horsesdontlie said:


> Haha Thank you ^-^ I don't know how I managed to end up with such a flashy horse, despite his major lack of a specific breed. If only I could shrink his head a little....haha.
> 
> As I said before he has about 7 breeds that have been guessed. I have no idea where, what or who he was bred by. He has the loyalty/personality of an arab, movement of that of a T-Bred when calm, the movement of an Azteca (QHxAndalusian?) when hot, the stockiness of a QH, the head of something large, and the coloring of a paint. He has that QH speed walk that some mistake as a gaited horse gait. Haha who knows. If breed profiling was more accurate and inexpensive I would pay just to solve our curiosity.
> 
> PS : You know I have a deep love for chestnut paints, and I can't wait to see Rodeo full grown.




LOL...oh I see!!! Thanks for letting me know all that!!! He really sounds like a jack of all trades!!!! I just love to see pictures of him!!! I too have a deep love for chestnut paints!! Thanks! I cant wait to see him all grown up either!! I try sooo hard to picture him grown up, but I just cant do it! LOL


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice horse, with some slow and steady work you guys will be a wonderful team.

Slightly off topic but huge pet peeve of mine (sorry for singling you out here Legendary):



Legendary said:


> Yeah what Jumpehunter said. She competed in a jumpers class so speed is a most. Which you two seem to be awesome at.


No no no. This is why jumpers have a bad reputation. I assume you meant to type 'speed is a must' and in response to that I just want to say that speed is absolutely NOT a must in jumping circles. _Accuracy_ is a must. Speed for the sake of speed is stupid and dangerous. In the lower levels you shouldn't be aiming to make a good time at all, you should be aiming for a clean round and good form. When you are jumping bigger jumps and executing the course with accuracy, _then_ you can begin to evaluate your time options.




Horsesdontlie said:


> Haha, depends on what english events you are doing. I was doing jumpers which is timed, which is prioritized AFTER a clean round. thats why I got dead last, I had a fast time but knocked rails. I personally was trying to keep him on an easy pace to try and go clean. Lol
> 
> Other english classes, like hunters, are based on consistency and movement. Which Jake and I would get a fat F in. =)


I know that you stated that speed is prioritized after a clean round and so I am not suggesting that you were aiming to go as fast as possible. I just wanted to point out that a clean round is faster than a round with rails knocked WITHOUT so much as changing the pace or trying to go fast.

Less rails knocked = a better flowing round = faster time. No rush necessary.

*steps off soapbox*

I hope you can get some support, lovely horse you have there :wink:


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

> Read up on what you want to do, video your practices and see if a friend who does jumpers can be your eyes on the ground.


Unfortunately, as I have a friend who is more than just an extra eye, I am still needing more than just giving me corrections. I need exercises, I need someone who has a knowledge of balancing a horse out, while making sure that we are working with minimal frustrations or force. My friend works on balance through force. Which was nice for establishing balancing a dangerously strung out horse, but now she and I can't figure out how to let him back out while keeping him balanced. 



Alwaysbehind said:


> I agree.
> You say he schooled fine too, which makes it clear that the issue is not really the horse being at a show, it is the rider getting tense before they go into the ring and the horse feeding off it.


Whether or not I was calm, he establishes that after a warm-up, if I enter a different arena other than warm-up, we are showing for barrels. I have had a few other people ride him to see if it is just me, and he reacts the same for each person. I have no doubt that I started the habit of being nervous in the arena, but now it more of just is. Time will break this habit, and making sure I stay relaxed and calm. The first class I was nervous, but felt calm and focus for the other three. He did settle a little going into the arena, but the overall runs were the same. I believe that it is 65% habit. And 35% me being nervous at that point in time. 



> do the people who do 2'3" have a trainer ? you could always ride with them...


Bad ones. All of these riders have little to no concept of their own balance, releases or that they are the source of the problem. They just kept putting jump in front of me and telling me to pull on him until we got two strides off the fence and then just let him go. (Like how I was failing to try and ride at the show) As you can see, that style does not work for him. He does not have the base in order to be ridden like that.



> I know that you stated that speed is prioritized after a clean round and so I am not suggesting that you were aiming to go as fast as possible. I just wanted to point out that a clean round is faster than a round with rails knocked WITHOUT so much as changing the pace or trying to go fast.
> 
> Less rails knocked = a better flowing round = faster time. No rush necessary.
> 
> ...


I beg to differ slightly. (If we are talking about people who only get clean rounds, and are in control) I have seen several people who ride the course like hunters, they make their sharp turns, but overall go at a consistent slower pace. Then none of them place, take these same horse/rider teams, tell them to push it. They are able to pick up the pace, encourage their horses on, still make their turns and not hit any rails and voila they're winning all their classes. After the foundation is established, speed helps. 

Thank you. I keep looking but unfortunately nothing is coming up. =\


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

^^Sure, let me clarify though. I am not suggesting that a 'slow' pace is best, just that an a well ridden course in an active, engaged and consistent pace with no rails down is usually a fast time. Also not suggesting a hunter pace for a jumper course.

Now, in the lower levels you will strike the occasional yahoo who can fly around at breakneck speed and manage not to drop a rail but they are rarely consistent (i.e. over a number of events). Secondly, once you raise those jumps you will find that those types do not make the grade as you can't jump a 4' course flat and mistakes are magnified when the jumps are larger and the courses more technical.

Regarding the "after foundation is established, speed helps" that was part of my point. Foundation coming first.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Horsesdontlie said:


> Whether or not I was calm, he establishes that after a warm-up, if I enter a different arena other than warm-up, we are showing for barrels. I have had a few other people ride him to see if it is just me, and he reacts the same for each person. I have no doubt that I started the habit of being nervous in the arena, but now it more of just is. Time will break this habit, and making sure I stay relaxed and calm. The first class I was nervous, but felt calm and focus for the other three. He did settle a little going into the arena, but the overall runs were the same. I believe that it is 65% habit. And 35% me being nervous at that point in time.


This makes it easier to fix.

Go to shows. Warm up in one place and then you can work him in another place, while he is a spaz, getting him to relax and calm down. It will make it such that you do not have to do jumper courses with him to work him out of it.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

When I have a horse who will not settle on the jumps, I put one jump in the middle of the ring. I will trot the jump in a figure eight. I will make myself relax every every time the jump is in sight to help diffuse the horse. If the horse "locks" on the jump, I calmly circle and reestablish the trot and try again. ONLY when the horse approaches the jump calmly will I allow it to jump. I calmly ask it to trot again and repeat after lots of praise for that calm jump. I do this a million times, until the horse can calmly trot constant figure eights and come back to the trot easily after every jump.

Then I will do the same at canter. CALM yourself first, then ask the horse to calm. You can jump one trot, the next canter, trot the next......See where I am going with this? If the horse doesn't earn the right to jump, they are not allowed to.

I saw on one of your videos (next to the posted one) that you were doing something similar. The difference was the calm. Everything must be done slowly, with big slow circles and a SOFT rider. Slow slow slow, at first.

A good technique I use is when the horse gets tense and starts pulling against you, I sit up, move my hands forward so that there is slack in the reins (the last thing you may want to do!!). I allow the slack for a couple to several strides and then slowly and calmly reestablish a soft contact. If the horse stays tense, I do it again. The loose reins sends a non stress message to the horse and will help it relax. It works!


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

sarahver said:


> ^^Sure, let me clarify though. I am not suggesting that a 'slow' pace is best, just that an a well ridden course in an active, engaged and consistent pace with no rails down is usually a fast time. Also not suggesting a hunter pace for a jumper course.
> 
> Now, in the lower levels you will strike the occasional yahoo who can fly around at breakneck speed and manage not to drop a rail but they are rarely consistent (i.e. over a number of events). Secondly, once you raise those jumps you will find that those types do not make the grade as you can't jump a 4' course flat and mistakes are magnified when the jumps are larger and the courses more technical.
> 
> Regarding the "after foundation is established, speed helps" that was part of my point. Foundation coming first.


Ah I understand now. xP Yes I agree, the higher the level the more precision is needed over speed. Sorry just didn't understand you.



> This makes it easier to fix.
> 
> Go to shows. Warm up in one place and then you can work him in another place, while he is a spaz, getting him to relax and calm down. It will make it such that you do not have to do jumper courses with him to work him out of it.


Makes sense. There are three arenas at the show grounds, the warm-up, show and lunging arena. It is possible for me to do a short exercise in the lunging arena. I will if possibly I can do that next time I'm out there.

I have recently been scanning around for a new stables that might have a better trainer/access to show grounds without trailering. I found found a few I can afford that are across the street from the show grounds. So I may be looking into moving there and getting a membership to the show-grounds so I can go on the property and work there.



> When I have a horse who will not settle on the jumps, I put one jump in the middle of the ring. I will trot the jump in a figure eight. I will make myself relax every every time the jump is in sight to help diffuse the horse. If the horse "locks" on the jump, I calmly circle and reestablish the trot and try again. ONLY when the horse approaches the jump calmly will I allow it to jump. I calmly ask it to trot again and repeat after lots of praise for that calm jump. I do this a million times, until the horse can calmly trot constant figure eights and come back to the trot easily after every jump.
> 
> Then I will do the same at canter. CALM yourself first, then ask the horse to calm. You can jump one trot, the next canter, trot the next......See where I am going with this? If the horse doesn't earn the right to jump, they are not allowed to.
> 
> ...


Thank you I will work on this.


----------

